# Did you keep your puppies registerd pedigree name?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for all my threads within the past hour or so but its now midnight here in the uk! I think alot more in the evenings. Im at my most creative I must be nocturnal! Nero was registerd with the British kennel club as a pup he was registerd as Tally-breeze. Obviously we changed this to Nero as Tally-breeze sounds a little feminine for a male shepherd that would grow up to be a big and burly dog! So what were your dogs pedigree names and did anyone keep them?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have kept many of the names that my dogs came with as call names.... Titan, Enno, Gala, Samba. But, I liked the names. 

Often, the registered name is not the call name anyway. My show pup's name is Somethingroyal. We don't call her that! My catahoula is Don'tchadoVoodoo.... call name Voodoo. You can always have a different call name.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx was and is Jinx vom Wildhaus. We had originally thought of doing a different call name with whatever pup we got however she had stayed a few weeks and was starting to learn her name so we thought it was better to just keep her name. Of course we've called her by a few other names when shes going crazy and she knows those too but they aren't board appropriate lmao.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup, love my dog's registered name. He is Gryff, Gryffie, or Gryffon, depending on my mood.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Eyup

Even Grim - I was going to change him to something less macabre sounding since he is a cadaver dog (but I got him at 2 so he knew his name) but I just call him Grimmy bear.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's registered name is Wild Winds Archangel Raphael (born Easter weekend)... not really something I like and I am not religious... Stark it was!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca came with her name, and Bianca is also her registered name-- although her papers say the wrong name because the breeder gave her previous owner the wrong papers (they also have the wrong tattoo number.)
I was going to change her name when I got her but I could not come up with anything better so I stuck with it.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

kind of! Skylar's name on paper is Belle, so I call her Skylar Belle.
Kayden's name on paper is Courage, so I call him Kayden Courage.
I got to pick the reg'd names, so I just used them as middle names


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

we dont use my pup's registered name. i actually had her name picked out before we got there. i ended up doing what people do with some racehorses and taking part of the sire and dam names and putting them together. her registered name is Tara Greif Von English Creek, but we call her Jasmine. her mother's name is Tara Vom Schlossfelsen and her father, Greif Von Eglish creek. but her moms call name was angel


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

We were going to come up with a kennel name but Iska (her registered name) just stuck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't keep my pups registered name as the call name, but I went back in his pedigree for some suggestions on a call name. His great-great-grandfather was Karlo v Peko Haus, and I thought Karlo was a strong call name. I do like his registered name, but it didn't seem to flow off my tongue easily for training.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner was from the G litter and it was purely coincidental that we named him Gunner.
We already had the name Gunner picked out when the breeder said to think of a G name for his AKC registered name. Of course it didn't have to be his call name.

We thought of "Go get em Gunner" and "Git er done" :rofl:. But in the end we just used his call name.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We got to pick our puppy's name, luckily. So call name and registered are staying the same!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Alot of different opinions on this subject. I love all your names! We called Nero after the roman emperor! As Nero was an excentric charecter! Just like our Nero!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

No. Miikka’s registered name is _Nova_. I like the name Nova but my son wanted to name her after his favorite hockey player, Miikko.  I just changed the last ‘o” to an “a” so her name would sound a little more feminine.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Our puppy was an "R" litter and the owner named him Rosco.
There was no way in the world I was having a dog named Rosco and I've always wanted a GS named Samson so now his name is R-Samson on his papers lol The owner changed it for us


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

> *GSDGunner said:*
> Gunner was from the G litter and it was purely coincidental that we named him Gunner.




same thing with Buster, I already had the name Buster picked out when the breeder said it was a B litter. so it was perfect for me, I had the puppy that I wanted and the name too.  so he's registered name is *Buster do Monte do Pastor *( he's kennels name means "*shepherd's mountain*" in Portuguese, if you liked to know) so it's something like *Buster v. Shepherd's Mountain *for you guys over there. 

and Maggy has a different name from her registered name. her registered name is *Badochas* (*Chubby* in english):wild: call name Maggy (much better)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I keep the registered names, but don't exactly use it. All the paperwork goes in with the official names but I have 'call names' that I use on a daily basis.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Chubby I love it he he he! We actually call Nero that at times. Hes not over weight or anyting, We just have funny add on names for him. My fiancee calls him puppygus! Strange! We often call him trouble too!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The breeder let me pick it, so yes . Chrono's registered name is 'Chrono'.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well Glock is from the G litter and the breeder said to pick out a G name. Glock was a name she threw out as an example and out of the dozens of G names I thought of it was the one I kept coming back to. So Glock it was. When I picked him up she asked if I wanted to change it, but nope it is his name! Registered name is Glock von der Canyon. Call name Glock, sometimes spaz, spazzy puppy or the holy terror.  He really isn't, it is just fun to say! I've only used his full name once, this week actually. I was trying to plant some basil seeds and pansies and he kept attacking the flowers and knocking my potting soil over.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

We chose the name but it had to be a "C" name. She is registered at Coda, but we spell it Koda. Not too much of a difference. lol I see someone on here with the name Cola, wish I thought of that, I love it.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Zeus orig name was "BEAR" since he was the chubbo of the litter.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Basha's registered name is Bianka Spitzbubezwinger - she came with the call name Basha...like it better for sure! Kyra, Kesley, Fenja, Csabre, Danger, Cito were/are all registered and call names - I kept Bengal and put the I- in front so I could call her Bengal....some of my pups have been given other call names - Image is Wicked, Amadeus is Cooper, Apache is Cody, Arcane is Duke, Ix is Ronin, Iroc is Seka, Halcyon is Gracie.....I have a Z puppy coming from Germany this summer so I have another source of certain lines I have, and really can't find a call/registered name that I like with a Z.....

Lee


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lee, I have looked on a website with pet names begining with Z. There's not really alot out there! Here are a few.... Zephyr, Zola, Zulu, Zane, Zeus, And my favourite Zeppelin as in Led zeppelin!!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Our breeder called her Piglet at first since she was always looking for the "milk bar." She let us pick out her registered name though. I love Greek/Roman mythology but the family vetoed having a different registered and call name, so _Piper_ she is!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser's reg name is Nator von Triton. He was from the N litter, bred by a member of this board. When she posted puppy pictures everyone kept calling him The Poofster. My DH & I had already agreed upon the name Mauser but I still needed an N name. One day I posted that since he was a HE, Poofster was too feminine and something like The Poofinator would be better. That's where his reg name comes from. 

The Cresteds all have a spicy/hot naming theme. 

Kaynya's reg name is Chimanes Spice It Up Piquin. Chimane is the breeders name, Piquin is my kennel name - it's a very small but spicy pepper. Kaynya's call name comes from the word pequena (Pi-kane-ya) which means small.

Spike's reg name is Piquins Some Like it Hot. DH picked the name Spike.

Fuego's reg name is Piquin's Too Hot To Handle. Fuego is spanish for fire.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Layla's name was Clokelly Rufina. I had Layla in mind before I even got my dog. She had been in kennels all the time, she was 7 months old when I got her and didn't have a name so no problem there.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I kept Anja's name-I picked Rorie's name just shorten it-I also picked Max's registered name but didn't like it and it didn't fit him so called him Max


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> As Nero was an excentric charecter! Just like our Nero!


Hopefully your Nero doesn't burn people alive for party lights or murder his mother.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My dogs call names _never_ seem to have anything to do with their registered names, lol.

Lauremi's No Reservations (Carly)
Lauremi's Whim Z V Jakmar (Sage)
Whirlwind Chipoffthe Iceberg (Boz)
Tanbrooks Merry Widowmaker (Dolly)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on the name I used when registering.

Burgos' Unika aka Nike
Alexis zu Treuen Häden aka Alexis
Balien zu Treuen Händen aka Vala 
Dejavu zu Treuen Händen aka Deja
Donovan zu Treuen Händen aka Donovan


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We registered our boy, so he is Killian Wolfrik Von Sequoyahhaus. <3 His call name is Killian...


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> We registered our boy, so he is Killian Wolfrik Von Sequoyahhaus. <3 His call name is Killian...


<3 the name killian and he is ONE handsome boy!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes this is true GULP!!!! Nero (emperor) He used to make human candles out of his slaves! (WEIRDO)....


----------



## Von Jordan Haus Angels (Apr 15, 2011)

Please keep in mind when registering your puppy...always leave the name of the Kennel in the dog's name. If you want to change the first name..fine. Years of breeding and research goes into your final product. When you take away the name of the Kennel you take credit away from the Breeder. We have worked very hard, selecting very specific lines and the name of the Kennal identifies where your dog originated. Please, leave the Kennel name alone.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The owner of the dog should have the say in the dogs name! Its our dog and he should get his own identity! Something easy to pronounce rather than his kennel name which is abit of a mouthful to pronounce! Breeders still take the credit for the dogs as their names are all on documents and certificates well the breeder we got Nero from is. She's on his family tree certificate!! So no credit is taken away from her!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats why Killian is Von Sequoayhaus, House Of Sequoyah. <3


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I got to pick any name I wanted for Kopper, so long as it started with "K".


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Thats what police officers get called around these parts. But we spell it copper.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I got to pick any name I wanted for Kopper, so long as it started with "K".


Same here, We got to pick his, He was the E litter. We didn't like any E names, so were E-Killian. <3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Of the dogs I've purchased they all carried their kennel names, each were a specific "letter" of the alphabet so I went from there..I like 'catchy' names that maybe coorelate with their reg'd names.

Of the dogs I rescued/adopted, since they were purebreds they both had/have ILP numbers and reg'd so I just went with what I wanted at the time.

I ALSO think keeping a kennel name on a dog is important (tho I'm no breeder). It gives credit where credit is due 

Clarke--since most don't go around calling their dogs by their registered names, you can call them whatever you want, it's no big deal , if you don't like that the breeder already had a reg'd name for your dog, well you had the option of going to someone else I guess..


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah it's important that they have a registerd name of course so they can be traced and found in files easily, But some registerd names are difficult to say and you need something short and sharp especially if you want a good recall!


----------

